# Extremely Low Nicotine Tobacco



## cory1984 (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm looking for a tobacco that has extremely low nicotine, so low that its not even noticeable. I realize that Cavendish, Turkish, and immature Virgina, are some of the lower nicotine tobaccos, however I'm looking for specific blends that anyone would know of that are also. I would like something of good quality as well. I realize that low nicotine tobacco is sacrilege to many, but i have my reasons for looking for it, one of those being to use it as a blender to tame down some very strong blends I have acquired. Overall I would like to find something that has some vanilla tones to it as well, but this is a minor detail. I also enjoy some aromatics, so I would appreciate any suggestions in this area.


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

Milan Tobacco has several house blends that may fit your needs: Pipe Tobacco ~ Pipe Tobacco (Aromatic, Non-Aromatic, and English) Custom Blends and Pipe Tobacco Sampler by Milan Tobacconists


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Several major player companies make "Blending Tobaccos" also. I'd suggest a Burley or a mild Va.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

Carter Hall or Sugar Barrel sound like what you are looking for. They are both Burley/Virginia blends, the difference being that Sugar Barrel has a little sweet topping added. They are mild and I don't feel any nicotine with them.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Check out Boswell's aromatics. High quality, no PG, and lots of nice flavors.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Nachman said:


> Carter Hall or Sugar Barrel sound like what you are looking for. They are both Burley/Virginia blends, the difference being that Sugar Barrel has a little sweet topping added. They are mild and I don't feel any nicotine with them.


Hey, I missed your return, Nick! :wave: Was a worrying a bit, I must admit. Glad to see you back! :smile:

I think I can add PA to those. Fairly neutral stuff with a splendid burn, and not much nicotine at all. The McClelland 5100 Red Cake is also a good, mild filler.


----------



## cory1984 (Jul 7, 2012)

From what I've been reading I think I might have good luck with Nat Sherman 314 (extremely mild, good quality, and some vanilla flavor). I'd really like to give it a try, but I'm having a heck of a time finding it for sale anywhere. Does anyone know of somewhere this might be available online or otherwise?


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

These guys show it in stock, but I'd call first to be sure. I've never ordered from them so I can't personally vouch for them.

http://www.bigsmokes.com/nat-sherman-314-2oz-tin-p-3405.html

If they don't have it give Nat Sherman in NY a call: 212 764 5000

They might be able to ship you some or let you know where to get it online.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

I'd consider a good 75% of pipe tobacco to be low nicotine. You have to search a bit to find the potent stuff, unless you jump straight to something obvious like a rope.

Avoid perique, stout burleys, anything dark-fired or stoved, all but the lightest of VAs, ropes and plugs -- which is a lot of stuff that I love, but Lady N is not a mistress for everyone.


----------



## blackadam (Jun 28, 2011)

Captain Black Royal is milder than Captain Black White which is quite mild itself.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm probably not the right person to ask LOL. But I'll give a +1 to Sugar Barrel, PA, and Carter Hall. I seem to remember PS Luxury Navy Flake being really tame in the Vitamin N dept as well.


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

I recommend MacBaren's Original Choice. It is a pretty mild tobacco that burns effortlessly. MacBaren markets it as a "Beginner's Pipe Tobacco," but I still enjoy it. I've heard it said that it is half a traditional burley, and half an aromatic (say Captain Black). There is a light vanilla flavoring, but isn't too sweet or sticky. Good stuff.

RD


----------



## Fordun (Apr 30, 2011)

Run over to your local Walgreens and buy some of there Bulk stuff. Something along the lines of Smokers Pride or Blenders Gold. Those brands are almost devoid of nicotine.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Fordun said:


> Run over to your local Walgreens and buy some of there Bulk stuff. Something along the lines of Smokers Pride or Blenders Gold. Those brands are almost devoid of nicotine.


None for me, thank you, but that seems like the very thing. :smile: It's probably something like a Lane or Altadis bulk.


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

You could do an "Advanced Search" on Tobaccoreviews, and select the strength options you want. It also gives you a lot of other options so search by, so you can narrow down exactly what you want.

I'd recommend some tobaccos, but my tolerance changes often (due to periods where I barely smoke, and others where I smoke almost constantly), so I'm probably not a great judge of nicotine levels.


----------



## cory1984 (Jul 7, 2012)

Nachman said:


> Carter Hall or Sugar Barrel sound like what you are looking for. They are both Burley/Virginia blends, the difference being that Sugar Barrel has a little sweet topping added. They are mild and I don't feel any nicotine with them.


Nachman, sorry for the late reply, Carter Hall has become my brand of choice per your advice. Much obliged sir!


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

PS Lux Navy flake is pretty tamed low in Nictine blend. I've smoked it on a empty stomach no issues. you'd hardly noticed the perique except maybe the peppery notes, and a bit of plum taste. bout it 
troy


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

laloin said:


> PS Lux Navy flake is pretty tamed low in Nictine blend. I've smoked it on a empty stomach no issues. you'd hardly noticed the perique except maybe the peppery notes, and a bit of plum taste. bout it
> troy


All the PS Lux flakes are very mild.


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

freestoke said:


> All the PS Lux flakes are very mild.


I would like to respectfully disagree. They are certainly not heavy hitters, but I've caught a nicotine buzz from LNF a few times while plenty of other blends that are considered mild don't affect me.

Keep in mind that Jim seems to live on a steady diet of higher nicotine offerings from the Gawiths of the world. Many of us mere mortals aren't quite so tolerant.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Stonedog said:


> Keep in mind that Jim seems to live on a steady diet of higher nicotine offerings from the Gawiths of the world.


You godda problem wid dat, paisan? I got friends what ain't as nice as me, what don't like no disrespect for dair friends, understand what I'm saying, paisan? So okay, maybe it's godda liddle.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Stonedog said:


> I would like to respectfully disagree. They are certainly not heavy hitters, but I've caught a nicotine buzz from LNF a few times while plenty of other blends that are considered mild don't affect me.
> 
> Keep in mind that Jim seems to live on a steady diet of higher nicotine offerings from the Gawiths of the world. Many of us mere mortals aren't quite so tolerant. :R-)


LOL. I read this and thought, "WTF?!? Nicotine in LNF?!?". I remember when I reviewed it thinking that it was probably the most nicotine deficient tobacco I had ever smoked...but then again, Jim and I have similar tastes in baccy (read - strong stuff).

It's hard to quantify nicotine levels, it's such a subjective experience....especially from one person to another, but also within the same person. A small bowl of something might make me sweaty and woozy one day....a few days later, I might come back to the same blend and smoke two larger bowls back to back and not notice anything at all.

Relatively speaking, I stand by my previous statement that, as best I can recall, LNF is relatively tame. I also tried LBF recently - I'd call it mild as well. Do either of these fit the OP's criteria for "extremely low nic"? :ask: I guess that's up for debate.


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

gahdzila said:


> LOL. I read this and thought, "WTF?!? Nicotine in LNF?!?". I remember when I reviewed it thinking that it was probably the most nicotine deficient tobacco I had ever smoked...but then again, Jim and I have similar tastes in baccy (read - strong stuff).
> 
> It's hard to quantify nicotine levels, it's such a subjective experience....especially from one person to another, but also within the same person. A small bowl of something might make me sweaty and woozy one day....a few days later, I might come back to the same blend and smoke two larger bowls back to back and not notice anything at all.
> 
> Relatively speaking, I stand by my previous statement that, as best I can recall, LNF is relatively tame. I also tried LBF recently - I'd call it mild as well. Do either of these fit the OP's criteria for "extremely low nic"? :ask: I guess that's up for debate.


Right, I wasn't saying LNF was a nicotine bomb, just that it wasn't "extremely low".


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

cory1984 said:


> Nachman, sorry for the late reply, Carter Hall has become my brand of choice per your advice. Much obliged sir!


Thanks for letting us know what the outcome is. I always wonder when someone asks a question on the forum what the result of the advice was.


----------



## cory1984 (Jul 7, 2012)

Nachman said:


> Thanks for letting us know what the outcome is. I always wonder when someone asks a question on the forum what the result of the advice was.


In all honesty, after opening the door with Carter Hall, I'm hard pressed to find a John Middleton product that I don't find enjoyable on some level. I'm smoking Cherry Blend as we speak and can't understand why this blend has gotten such a bad reputation. Treated with a little respect, and a gentle touch, it provides a most satisfying experience, not unlike a good woman. :wink:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

cory1984 said:


> In all honesty, after opening the door with Carter Hall, I'm hard pressed to find a John Middleton product that I don't find enjoyable on some level. I'm smoking Cherry Blend as we speak and can't understand why this blend has gotten such a bad reputation. Treated with a little respect, and a gentle touch, it provides a most satisfying experience, not unlike a good woman. :wink:


You know, I should have mentioned Walnut earlier, yet another Middleton tobak. My complaint against Walnut has always been that it contains no noticeable nicotine. Other than that, it's a pretty decent all around smoke. I'd say it's even less "aromatic" than PA. Don't let the name fool you, it's not "walnut", but "Walnut", the name of a street. Not nut flavoring! :smile:


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

I haven't had Walnut in forever. Off to the drug store........


----------



## Ken Hastings (Jun 28, 2012)

RupturedDuck said:


> I recommend MacBaren's Original Choice. It is a pretty mild tobacco that burns effortlessly. MacBaren markets it as a "Beginner's Pipe Tobacco," but I still enjoy it. I've heard it said that it is half a traditional burley, and half an aromatic (say Captain Black). There is a light vanilla flavoring, but isn't too sweet or sticky. Good stuff.
> 
> RD


Thank You! Enjoyed a bowl in my Pete Rhodesian and it was probably the best bowl I've smoked yet. That after taste is yummy. Tried a lot in my newby search this is what I was hoping pipe smoking would be about. p


----------



## cory1984 (Jul 7, 2012)

Sutliff Midnight Smoke is probably one of the lowest nicotine tobaccos I've come across so far.


----------



## NeverBend (Aug 29, 2009)

cory1984 said:


> Sutliff Midnight Smoke is probably one of the lowest nicotine tobaccos I've come across so far.


Welcome back Cory, you've deliberated this post a long time .


----------



## cakeanddottle (Mar 14, 2011)

drastic_quench said:


> I'd consider a good 75% of pipe tobacco to be low nicotine.


Agreed. Especially anything from McClelland, also excellent, if wimpy, Virginias.


----------



## cory1984 (Jul 7, 2012)

NeverBend said:


> Welcome back Cory, you've deliberated this post a long time .


Haha I have indeed! I figure people looking for low nicotine might still be discovering this post from time to time, and could benefit from my experimentation.


----------



## NeverBend (Aug 29, 2009)

cory1984 said:


> Haha I have indeed! I figure people looking for low nicotine might still be discovering this post from time to time, and could benefit from my experimentation.


The nicotine hit seems to be a personal thing. What hits me might not hit you. Neat that you remembered your post.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

NeverBend said:


> The nicotine hit seems to be a personal thing. What hits me might not hit you. .


Amen to that. I've read a few posts here that seem to indicate that many find Balkans in general to be stronger than Virginias in general, which puzzles me, as I find the opposite to be true. On the other hand, unless I over do it, I don't even think about nicotine.


----------



## Jogi (Dec 4, 2009)

...and the "force" of the hit will also change with time. I'm not a regular smoker, a bowl or two over the weekend. The first time I smoked EMP, I couldn't stand, sit or even lie down; I was so sick and dizzy. A year of occasional smoking (tobaccos like EF, EBM, some Grousemoor etc.) later, I have to smoke at least two bowls of EMP back to back, to start feeling the hit. One bowl will give a nice little satisfied buzz, and I'll start feeling the hit towards the end of the second bowl...


----------

